# I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help!



## johnebusch (Jan 9, 2005)

I've looked high and low for this bumper to no avail. Does anyone know where I can get this bumper at a reasonable price (under $1000) without getting raped at the dealer? Someone has to know a line where we can find them at a decent price. Also, if for any reason someone would be willing to trade their 3.2 bumper for a stock 1.8 bumper plus cash, let me know as I will make it worth your while. Thanks in advance for your help. 
JB


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (johnebusch)*

no one sells a knockoff. you can get the OSIR add-on lip if you want but good luck getting one for under $1000 new


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (johnebusch)*

You have to be a hawk about it, ONCE IN A WHILE one will show up in the classifieds (VwVortex, Audiworld, etc), on eBay, or who knows where else. I got a cracked one after looking for 2+years and I got totally lucky and had to drive to OH to get it. There were tons of buyers chomping at the bit and I really don't know how I came out on top. You need to use extreme patience, pony up the money at the dealer, or just go a different route. TT front bumpers of any type are rare, but the 3.2 is the great white whale of mkI parts


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (johnebusch)*

Dude your probably gonna have to bend over and get it from genuineaudiparts.com I got mine from there for $950, but your still gonna need to buy all the grills and guides so everything is gonna run you $1300


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (markcorrado1)*

Any pics Mark? We haven't seen any recent pics in a while...


----------



## johnebusch (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Thanks for your help and input. I've been looking for this bumper for a LONG time and haven't had much luck. If anyone can help me find this at a reasonable price (not MSRP) I will give them a "finders fee" or work out some sort of deal that you approve of for your help and assistance. I have a very good online reputation and will stand behind this offer. I am a moderator on hkpro.com if you'd like to get some background on my reputation. Thanks in advance for any help or assistance in my quest!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (Neb)*

Does anyone have the part number for it? Is it a full bumper or just the lower half?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (iamraymond)*

it's the full bumper not just the bottom.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (Neb)*

do you happen to know the part number?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (iamraymond)*

We have them available, however the pricing is set by the dealer and there isn't much room in them. This is for the bumper only (no grilles)
http://www.ecstuning.com/BMW-E...reply


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i know someone is gonna make fun but what is the difference from the s line and the 3.2 front bumper???


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (johnebusch)*

Sure, you can have mine...for the price of the MkII style upgrade. Dude, it is just a bumper with little vents on the side.


















_Modified by tt32dsg at 8:53 PM 8/17/2009_


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Any pics Mark? We haven't seen any recent pics in a while...

Here yah go with QS grills


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (johnebusch)*

This is the cheapest i have found. it includes the 3 lower grills. Although shipping is killer.
http://www.thettshop.com/exter...01510


_Modified by jt932 at 6:10 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## johnebusch (Jan 9, 2005)

I really want this bumper to go with the OSIR vented fenders. Since I'm doing a complete custom job with a stg 3 kit, new forged crate motor, and I'm not cutting corners anywhere else, I figure I shouldn't stop and not get the bumper I want as well. I just don't feel like laying down and paying $1k for this, since I've a.) already spent way too much on this project, and b.) I know I will eventually be able to find it cheaper if I keep looking. I figure it can't hurt to employ others in my quest to find this bumper at a reasonable price. I'm also looking into a potential group buy if that helps the cause. Thanks for everyone's help so far, I'm still on the hunt!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (johnebusch)*

The S-line with the OSIR vented fenders is exactly what I'd want, though it sucks the fenders cost another $600. BTW, looks good Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnebusch (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (tt32dsg)*

tt32dsg,
If it's just a bumper and you'd like to back up that statement, name your price and we'll see. I'll give you my stock bumper and cash in trade, or if you don't want the 180 stock bumper, just name your price. I don't know of the bumper you speak of, unless it's this one: http://www.lltek.com/images/ri...3.jpg
If so, I think I'd go ahead and buy a new one first...
JB


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (jt932)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jt932* »_This is the cheapest i have found. it includes the 3 lower grills. Although shipping is killer.
http://www.thettshop.com/exter...01510

_Modified by jt932 at 6:10 PM 8-17-2009_

Shipping is 400UK







That's gonna be around $600 + $816, but if that includes the main upper/lower grills, might be a decent deal. Here's my breakdown:
S-line Bumper - $975
Bumper Gills Grills - $49.32 x2
Bumper Side Grills - $35.70 x2
Bumper Guides - $14.58 x2 (needed for proper V6 bumper fitment)
Freight Shipping - $109.75 (from Cali to S. FL)
Total: $1283.95 - GenuineAudi
QS Center Upper/Lower Grills - $299 (oemplus.com)
S-line Center flat black Lower - $87.84
S-line Center flat black Upper - $134.64
Front Grille Emblem - $31.14
Total: 253.62 - GenuineAudi


----------



## johnebusch (Jan 9, 2005)

Mark,
I'm trying to swoone a supplier into giving me a price break since I'm military and we are relatively poor folk... I've saved up money for this project (which quickly surpassed my estimates) and since I know this will always be my car and I'll never get the money back out of it except through enjoyment, I figure I should build it exactly the way I want, so here I am...


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (johnebusch)*

Sure, I will back up my statement. The bumper in the link plus grill kit would be just fine.
Sincerely, I wish you the best with your project. I have the 3.2 and it is just fine with minimal mods, so I am pretty comfy keeping with what I got stock. I still have the infatuation with acquiring a good set of LED headlights. But like you know...too much $$$.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: I really want the MKI Audi TT 3.2 S-line front bumper... please help! (tt32dsg)*

Ya that's a steep price. This is when a replica would be nice haha.


----------

